# Wine-doors



## Giorgos (May 10, 2009)

Hi i recently installed FreeBSD 7.2 and install from ports wine and wine-doors without problems. When i try to load the wine-doors from bash it loads a start window that asks to enter username, organization and if i have a valid licence of Windows(!) and after when i press OK it stucks there. The bash shell gives:

```
[giorgos@MANTIO /usr/home/giorgos/.wine/wine-doors]$ wine-doors
Started logging session
Checking wine drive: /home/giorgos/.wine/
wine.py: CheckDrive: No wine-drive defined in specified wineroot
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/ui.py", line 263, in on_bt_proceed_clicked
    queue.AddBaseLibraries()
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/queue.py", line 261, in AddBaseLibraries
    packlist.Update( repo )
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/packlist.py", line 271, in Update
    Download( repo_uri, local_file + ".gz", not self.fresh )
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/utils.py", line 147, in __init__
    urllib.urlretrieve( remote_uri, self.local_uri, self.UpdateProgress )
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/urllib.py", line 89, in urlretrieve
    return _urlopener.retrieve(url, filename, reporthook, data)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/urllib.py", line 225, in retrieve
    tfp = open(filename, 'wb')
IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/giorgos/.wine-doors/packlists/System Base.xml.gz'
```
Anyone has the same problem??


----------



## lme@ (May 11, 2009)

Who owns /home/giorgos/.wine-doors/packlists/*?


----------



## Giorgos (May 11, 2009)

root! when i run from superuser w-doors loads but no packages displayed as i get an error about internet connection, though connection is great. But i want to run the program from user giorgos.


----------



## Giorgos (May 11, 2009)

So, i just changed the owner root->giorgos and except some error in command shell the programs works. Thanks for pointing this out, i would never thought of that!


----------

